# New Outback Floor Plans



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

I will start by saying that I have traded up to my 2nd Outback in 2 years so there is no way my wife would even consider a 3rd...

But I just got done looking at the new floorplans on the Keystone Outback website. Very, very disappointing Keystone. You have done away with all of the quad bunk models. Why? They are great models that offer a place for the kids and pets away from the parents. Even if you only have 2-3 kids, the bunks are still a great floor plan.

I have an 08 28RSDS cause I have 4 kids. It was a necessity. I bought the Outback because I liked:
- the white cabinets - now gone
- the 4 bunks - now gone
- the aerodynamic propane cover - now gone
- 50 gal fresh water - now gone
- 40 gal waste water - now gone
- lower profile - now gone
- the Outback quality - is it still there?
- the outside sink/stove - thank goodness it is still there
If I was in the market today, I would have to buy a Spree. They are Keystone's competition. Pay attention Keystone!

I hope they listen to their customers cause you never know when a trailer owner will get the itch to upgrade (I get mine just about the time the RV shows come to town!!).


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow I have a 2009 30bhq orphan. No more 30 BHQ.







I'm really glad I have the last of the real outbacks. I guess they are trying to change things up to keep up with sales and reduce costs.

Very interesting! Now we have vintage trailers!!!!!!!!!!

Happy outbacking!


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

WOW!! Are they trying to make the outback just another rv. Be careful Keystone.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! Nary a quad bunk model to be found. The quad bunks, and particularly the 7' length of the bottom bunk on the 28 RSDS, is what sold me. I would not have bought an Outback if they did not have the quad bunk as I would have kept looking. I think they'd better rethink this line.


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

I read on another post that Keystone does not hae all of th efloorplans on their website. There was some discussiono f this lately. I think it was a toyhauler concern. But they I think Lakeside RV claimed to have one and when asked they said the website is not the complete lineup. I hope for us all that is in fact the case.

Jim


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Since we have 4 kids, the quad bunks were an absolute necessity. We looked at many quad bunk models before making our purchase, and nothing that we found even came close to matching the quality of the Outback. I love my OB and would have hated being "stuck" with having to buy one of the other models!

I really hope this is not the case. Why the heck wouldn't they put all their floorplans on the website? That makes no sense. I think the Internet is the first place a lot of people go to when they are in the market for this sort of thing, as most of us don't have the time to drive from dealership to dealership looking for the perfect trailer. If I were in the market for a quad bunk model today and saw none on the Keystone website, I would move on a different manufacturers site and look there.

Cheryl


----------



## wercsje (Jul 6, 2007)

The other thing I noticed, which was a big deal for us was the overall length and heigth of our unit. We bought a 21rs now it is something like 6 inches taller and a foot longer with a larger overall weight and a big jump in the tounge weight. The 23rs is over 2 feet longer. How about those that want to pull with a suv and still be able to take the kids and all of the stuff they need. The overall unit has increased over 600 lbs. I guess I could leave the wife and kids home.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Gotta have the quad bunks. I am on my 2nd Outback both models (28RSS&31RQS) have quad bunks. I will always have the quad bunk until the kiddies have all left the nest.

I do like the outside door to the bathroom.

Thor


----------



## zachsmom (Aug 17, 2008)

The quad bunks were the real reason we went from the popup to the OB - so the kids could have their own space, without having to share or sleep on the dinette.

We have an OB and not another brand because of the bunkhouse - it was the only one in our size/price range that had the bunks in their own room, not somehow tied into the bathroom, where you have to either walk through or go into the kid sleeping area to get to the bathroom.

Our OB might be considered an impulse buy because we didn't research other brands or floorplans. Just looked at the options at the dealer that were in our size/price range, rummaged around online looking for OB reviews and found this forum, and then went with the one we wanted. The 26RS is big enough for all of us but not too much for only two, later on.

I'd be interested to know if there is anyone from Keystone lurking around here - I hope so, actually! Sometimes I wonder where companies do their research before making changes - doesn't always seem like they pay much attention to the enthusiasts.

Lynne


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I must say that from the layouts and specs I see on Keystone's website - I'll be looking elsewhere the next time around. Someone stated earlier that not all of Keystone's floor plans are on their website - well shame on them! I look at these websites first before going around to dealers or shopping at our local annual RV Show. THe floor plans and specs that I see on-line helps cut down on the number of units I have to look at on dealer lots. It's kinda like window shopping - if I see something I really like, I usually go in and ask about it.

I agree that they have cut back on a lot of the things that attracted me to the Outbacks in the first place - the large holding tanks, bunks and separate space for the kids - the all-white interiors (which everyone loves when they first see it). And getting rid of their signature LP tank cover is inexcusable.

But they have done right two things right that are quite an improvement -- the diamond plate protection on the lower front panel - and going to 15" Load Range D tires. Those 14" tires and their ability to barely carry the weight above them was probably the single biggest complaint of most people on this website. I, personally, have not been a victim of this problem, but many have. (I probably shouldn't have said that.)

I hope Keystone gets their heads screwed back on straight before I am in the market again.

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

wercsje said:


> The other thing I noticed, which was a big deal for us was the overall length and heigth of our unit. We bought a 21rs now it is something like 6 inches taller and a foot longer with a larger overall weight and a big jump in the tounge weight. The 23rs is over 2 feet longer. How about those that want to pull with a suv and still be able to take the kids and all of the stuff they need. The overall unit has increased over 600 lbs. I guess I could leave the wife and kids home.


Your choices of TV are going to be apparently limited to 3/4 ton 'Burb or Excursion. =/

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

There is one Quad bunk model but it is over on they Sydney side, it is a very big camper and I would imagine that it comes with a pretty sizeable price tag.

-CC


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Not only have they taken the quad bunks away on the Outback but allot of their other Keystone lines too. This was the main reason we went for the Outback in the beggining and what we were looking for in the second camper (Crossroads 35gb). The Everest use to have a similar layout to the one we have now but that has gone too. I wonder whats up with the marketing?


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Mark C and Family said:


> I will start by saying that I have traded up to my 2nd Outback in 2 years so there is no way my wife would even consider a 3rd...
> 
> But I just got done looking at the new floorplans on the Keystone Outback website. Very, very disappointing Keystone. You have done away with all of the quad bunk models. Why? They are great models that offer a place for the kids and pets away from the parents. Even if you only have 2-3 kids, the bunks are still a great floor plan.
> 
> ...


I looked at the Spree long and heavy before I bought my Outback (28KRS). Rocky at Holman motors (HolmanRV.com)in Batavia OH made the difference by sending pics, getting info for us knowing we were only an internet customer 2500 miles away. If it werent for Rocky, I would have had a Spree at 1000 pounds lighter also. Keystone is losing it and the customers. You never know they might bring back the half bath with the step. Oh well, then Keystone can be used in the same sentences along with Aloha. Anyone know what I mean?
Len


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I don't own an OB anymore. Part of the reason was because I could see a decline in quality that I just couldn't live with BUT let me be clear. Just because the Spree has white cabinets and such and seems to be a copy cat of the OB, it will never live up to the quality of the OB even now. Also another copy cat was made by R-Vision and I don't think these are quality either and have never even taken a customer over to look at one.

Also, because I now sell RV's in addition to my real job I will tell you that manufacturer web sites AND brochures are always behind. For instance my dealer sells Keystone Springdales which I love and they now come in the SSR (super slide room) plans. We have had AND already sold a rear bunk model with a slide room of it's own and a bath that opens to the outside. Fantastic plan but we still can't get a brochure with that plan in it.

So, the moral of my story is this. I can't imagine Keystone doing away with the quad bunk plans because they sell too well. It is early in the 2009 manufacturing year and I just think things have not been updated. I'm know this makes you nervous when you are brand loyal, but hang in. I think things will resolve themselves. Also, give the new cabinet colors a chance. It may grow on you. It could be that the delamination issues might be the reason for the change. If sales go down, I am sure Keystone will be looking for a reason why, so if you can't live without it, write emails and letters to Keystone. They work wonders.

Darlene


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Just because the Spree has white cabinets and such and seems to be a copy cat of the OB, it will never live up to the quality of the OB even now.


Darlene - FYI - K-Z is a good quality camper manufacturer (comparatively speaking







) - very similar to Keystone in that regard.

-CC


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm wondering if there is some reaction to the current economy, and vehicle availability. The only SUV that can pull most of these quad bunks is a 3/4 ton Burb. Plus, if you fill up the beds, you have to have an SUV!








Last I checked, these vehicles weren't selling well due to fuel prices and the poor economy. Maybe they are questioning how many families with 3-4 kids can afford a new trailer and a pricey suv?

Of course we are all just second guessing Keystone, but it would be a lot easier if they would just keep their website updated! They should take a page from automakers and acutally update the website in advance to drive excitement.









Incidentally, when we bought the OB DW insisted that she had to have 4 bunks for friends, etc. When we decided to upgrade 2 years later, she had decided that 2 bunks would be fine and we could make other arrangements on the off chance that we needed more beds. The tradeoff was that we got a lot more floorspace for a given trailer length with 2 beds, so it didn't feel as cramped...


----------



## Mark C and Family (Jan 21, 2007)

Everybody has added great comments. I hope Keystone is listening.

If I ran Keystone and knew that my marketing department was slow at updating the websites, I would make some changes. Someone said that web searches are the primary way to look at RVs, at least initially in the quest to buy. I agree for many reasons.

People are already starting to look at the 2009 models. Keystone: A quick lesson in marketing and sales...people buy what they know is available. If they don't know it exists, how can they become "attached" and make the decision to purchase??

I guess I am being a bit tough on Keystone and for that I apologize. I just love my Outback a ton and hope others can make good RV choices as well given their individual criteria







.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

After looking at the Keystone website for the outbacks, they have added some nice feature inside. The one I like id the flip TV.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Husker92 said:


> After looking at the Keystone website for the outbacks, they have added some nice feature inside. *The one I like id the flip TV.*
> Happy Outbacking!


I like that one too !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> After looking at the Keystone website for the outbacks, they have added some nice feature inside. *The one I like id the flip TV.*
> Happy Outbacking!


I like that one too !!
[/quote]

But it needs to be an option. Dry campers like me would never use it and therefore wouldn't want to pay for it.

Give us options Keystone or will vote with our wallets.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> After looking at the Keystone website for the outbacks, they have added some nice feature inside. *The one I like id the flip TV.*
> Happy Outbacking!


I like that one too !!
[/quote]

But it needs to be an option. Dry campers like me would never use it and therefore wouldn't want to pay for it.

Give us *options *Keystone or will vote with our wallets.








[/quote]

The TV is listed as a "STD Build *Option*" - what the heck !!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> The TV is listed as a "STD Build *Option*" - what the heck !!


Your "option" is you either pay for it or you don't get the Outback. Simple eh?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> The TV is listed as a "STD Build *Option*" - what the heck !!


Your "option" is you either pay for it or you don't get the Outback. Simple eh?








[/quote]
Your right about that !! Still though. What does "STD Build Option" mean ??? Keystone ??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> The TV is listed as a "STD Build *Option*" - what the heck !!


Your "option" is you either pay for it or you don't get the Outback. Simple eh?








[/quote]
Your right about that !! Still though. What does "STD Build Option" mean ??? Keystone ??








[/quote]

Guessing they are trying to say STD is Standard...meaning they have standard featurs that are options in others?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

You are in the minority by a long shot Jim. Prolly 90% + would like a TV wheather they use it or not. Since Keystone only pays about 25 bucks on an average persons 100 bucks, they can offer a sweet flat panel for an affordable price.

For Keystone these TV's are cheap. So why not just make them Standard? All the other brands are doing it so they have to also..

Making what is standard in most brands an optional item can be a turn off for alot of people..

Remember they build trailers to appeal to the majority, not the minority. Same with cars.. I am tall, and am very uncomfortable in many vehicles, but doesnt matter.. the majority is under 6 foot... I lose, I'm 6-4.

Carey


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, the TV's seem very cheap. I can't imagine they are worth much at all. Our OB came with 2 and they both are pretty crappy. You have to be looking straight at the screen or all you see is blue silhouettes of people. Since the wall mount doesn't articulate, you can't actually watch TV from sitting on the sofa in my floor plan.


----------

